# Gulf report for 12/13 and bay report 12/14



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

With very little to no wind Tuesday and warmer weather I was able to make it out into the flat gulf to catch some snapper for some kayak wars points. My biggest snappers were a 28, 27 1/2 and a 25 incher plus a bunch of smaller ones. I had one or two that broke me off and a BIG one that straighten my owner hook on the fight up. 

On the final day of kayak wars I went out after some bull reds. I ended up catching nine bull reds three of them where over 40 inches. Here are the pics from my biggest fish for the two days I went out.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That last one is a fatty!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice. Those red snappers will make for some great eating.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice <*(((><


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Night Wing said:


> Very nice. Those red snappers will make for some great eating.


Hmmm :no:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Night Wing said:


> Very nice. Those red snappers will make for some great eating.


Only if you have a knife and like snapper sashimi :no:


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Brandon! Those reds are certainly a different class of fish compared to the Pcola ones.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow nice!!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! Way to go. It's great to read a Gulf report for a change. It's been a while with all the wind and surf lately. I'm hoping to do some snapper fishing this year.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice report, good to see someone get out in the gulf!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Night Wing said:


> Very nice. Those red snappers will make for some great eating.


Unfortunately no eating here just catch and release.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Niccccce!


----------

